# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زمان برگزاری کنکور خارج از کشور 95

## sahar7

سلام دوستان. کسی میدونه کنکور های خارج از کشور کی برگزار میشن؟ اگه قبل کنکور خودمونه که سوالاشو بزنیم بدنیس

----------


## Ali TiR

مشابه این تاپیک قبلا بود
آقا انصافا سنجشو چی فرض کردید شما  :Yahoo (21): 
خب الان همه می دونن کنکور داخل و خارج یک سال (مثلا داخل و خارج سال95) ، از نظر تیپ سوالات خیلی مشابه هست و کسی که خارج کشور رو بزنه با توجه به ایده ای که از سوالا گرفته ، سوالات داخل کشور رو میترکونه !
واسه همین تا موقعی که کنکور داخل هر 5 رشته تموم نشه سوالات خارج کشور رو سایت سازمان سنجش نمیاد .
ینی بعد از کنکور داخل ، سوالات خارج میاد رو سایت سنجش
پس الکی دلتونو به این " تقلب علمی " خوش نکنین
ضمن اینکه توکلی خودش واسه کنکور 94 تو برنامه فرصت برابر اومد گفت کنکور داخل و خارج با اختلاف زمانی چن ساعته برگزار میشه پس کلا فکر دیدن سوالات خارج 95 قبل از داخل 95 رو از سرمون باید بیرون کنیم

----------


## sahar7

> مشابه این تاپیک قبلا بود
> آقا انصافا سنجشو چی فرض کردید شما 
> خب الان همه می دونن کنکور داخل و خارج یک سال (مثلا داخل و خارج سال95) ، از نظر تیپ سوالات خیلی مشابه هست و کسی که خارج کشور رو بزنه با توجه به ایده ای که از سوالا گرفته ، سوالات داخل کشور رو میترکونه !
> واسه همین تا موقعی که کنکور داخل هر 5 رشته تموم نشه سوالات خارج کشور رو سایت سازمان سنجش نمیاد .
> ینی بعد از کنکور داخل ، سوالات خارج میاد رو سایت سنجش
> پس الکی دلتونو به این " تقلب علمی " خوش نکنین
> ضمن اینکه توکلی خودش واسه کنکور 94 تو برنامه فرصت برابر اومد گفت کنکور داخل و خارج با اختلاف زمانی چن ساعته برگزار میشه پس کلا فکر دیدن سوالات خارج 95 قبل از داخل 95 رو از سرمون باید بیرون کنیم


جدا؟؟؟پس چطور یکی از اشناهامون برق میخونه دوسال پیش رفته میگفت من کنکور خارج او سالو خریدم زدم خیلیاش تکراری بود حتما گیرش بیار؟! :Yahoo (1): 
اره خدایی تیپشون قشنگ عین همه

----------


## Ali TiR

> جدا؟؟؟پس چطور یکی از اشناهامون برق میخونه دوسال پیش رفته میگفت من کنکور خارج او سالو خریدم زدم خیلیاش تکراری بود حتما گیرش بیار؟!
> اره خدایی تیپشون قشنگ عین همه


یکی از آشناهاتون ؟
چ منبع موثقی گفتی  :Yahoo (21): 
سوالات ب صورت دفترچه ای باید باشه که دفترچه سوال رو از حوزه نمیذارن بیرون ببری ( چ داخل چ خارج )
ضمنا اون اختلاف زمانی چن ساعته ای که توکلی گفته رو هم در نظر بگیر . 
تا آزمون برگزار شه ، طرف بیاد سوالا رو گیر بیار بعد حل کنه بعد تحلیل کنه پووووووووووو میدونی حداقل خودش 6-7 ساعت طول میکشه.

----------


## magicboy

سراسری خارج کشور یه هفته بعد از داخل برگزار میشه پس ب دلتون صابون نزنین
تعداد شرکت کننده هاش هم خیلی کمه
و متاسفانه جز منطقه سه محسوب میشن

----------


## Ali TiR

> سراسری خارج کشور یه هفته بعد از داخل برگزار میشه پس ب دلتون صابون نزنین
> تعداد شرکت کننده هاش هم خیلی کمه
> و متاسفانه جز منطقه سه محسوب میشن


اون صابون نزنین رو منم تایید میکنم
اما یه هفته رو نه  :Yahoo (21): 
چون پارسال سوالای خارج روز بعد از آزمون داخل، رو سایت سنجش گذاشته شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir22

کسی میدونه کنکور خارج از کشور کی برگزار میشه؟رشته تجربی؟

----------


## shadzi

:Yahoo (56): 
واقعا خنده داره

----------


## amir22

چی خنده داره
میخوام برم خارج کنکور بدم
من اگه یه هفته بیشتر وقت داشته باشم
همه درسا رو میترکونم
چون خیلی ها رو که دادن فرصت نمیکنم 
جمع کنم

----------


## Alirh

باید می نوشتی خارج کشور 96
واقعا بچه ها چه تون شده
تو رو خدا اینقدر فکر نکنید فقط شما زرنگ هستید
هیچکس از این راهایی که شما می خوایید برید دانشگاه نرفته
مواردی از تاپیک های بچه های انجمن در این چند روز

1.کاشکی جنگ شه یا داعش حمله کنه یا هر اتفاق غیر منتظره تا کنکور عقب بیفته!
2.سوال کنکور 96 رو بخریم و قبل کنکور بزنمیش!
3.سوال کنکور 96 لو بره و کنکور دوباره برگزار شه!
4.سوال خارج کنکور 96 رو گیر بیاریم و حل کنیم!
5.............دیگه حوصله ندارم

​به عنوان توصیه آخر اینقدر فانتزی بازی در نیارید اگه اینجوری ها میشد خیلی زرنگ تر شما ها بودن

----------


## amir22

کسی حوصله نداره 
نخونه و ج هم نده 
من یه سوال پرسیدم اگه نمیدونید لازم نیست
جواب بدید

----------


## amir22

> باید می نوشتی خارج کشور 96
> واقعا بچه ها چه تون شده
> تو رو خدا اینقدر فکر نکنید فقط شما زرنگ هستید
> هیچکس از این راهایی که شما می خوایید برید دانشگاه نرفته
> مواردی از تاپیک های بچه های انجمن در این چند روز
> 
> 1.کاشکی جنگ شه یا داعش حمله کنه یا هر اتفاق غیر منتظره تا کنکور عقب بیفته!
> 2.سوال کنکور 96 رو بخریم و قبل کنکور بزنمیش!
> 3.سوال کنکور 96 لو بره و کنکور دوباره برگزار شه!
> ...


دقیقا منظورم خارج از کشور بود 
خب اگه آدم بتونه بره خارج کنکور بده ولی دیرتر 
کنکور بده بهتره

----------


## Alirh

> دقیقا منظورم خارج از کشور بود 
> خب اگه آدم بتونه بره خارج کنکور بده ولی دیرتر 
> کنکور بده بهتره


عزیزم باید اونجا زیر نظر مدارسی که مورد تایید سفارت ایرانه درس می خوندی
نه اینکه اون روز بلند شی بری اونجا کنکور بدی
اینقدر ظاهربین نباش!

----------

